# Sailing Holidays for Families and experienced crews



## alex (Jun 9, 2016)

We run a Bareboating family business ideal for families and experienced crews also . We're located in Samos , Greece


----------



## Lauren Schmitt (Jun 14, 2016)

How many boats do you currently have? Have you thought about being a Skipper on the boat instead and taking guests out to sea?


----------



## alex (Jun 9, 2016)

We have our licenses(haven't yet taken my own , but the others have) but because my father runs also a Workshop we either provide them a skipper or the customers simply have their own licenses. We currently own 3 Jeanneau sail-yachts ^_^


----------



## SailNDive (Jun 27, 2017)

And you focus on chartering for families? How many people will your largest yacht accomodate? We are looking at doing a vacation in Greece and usually have 8 people (a few of which are experienced sailors). However, this year we will have 9 since we will an 8 month old by then.


----------

